# Paphos area



## Ngagane (Jun 13, 2012)

We are thinking of relocating to Cyprus somewhere near Paphos. Our girls are 10 yr6 and 13 s3 of High School,presently in Scotland. Could someone advise me of good English schools with UK Qualifications and Health care. Also what are the property laws for UK Citizens. Thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Ngagane said:


> We are thinking of relocating to Cyprus somewhere near Paphos. Our girls are 10 yr6 and 13 s3 of High School,presently in Scotland. Could someone advise me of good English schools with UK Qualifications and Health care. Also what are the property laws for UK Citizens. Thanks.


Please take some time to read some of the existing threads on this forum about families relocating to Cyprus. If you have any further questions after that we will be pelased to answer them for you.


----------

